# Temporary/Fake wall to hide computer in bedroom?



## TaliDesign (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,
There is an option of pressurized wall.
I used this option in one of the apartments I decorated in NYC.
It looks like a regular wall (mine had also a door), it's not expensive and you can ask them to take it down when you don't want the wall anymore.
Good luck,
TaliDesign


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why not put it on a sliding track? Here is an article that appeared on Lifehacker today.

http://lifehacker.com/5910105/hidden-behind-the-wall-a-secret-workspace


----------

